# Se lo/ Se los recomiendo.



## LuanBrasileño

Hola amigos, cómo están?  

Se dice*:    "Amigos, este helado es muy sabroso, se lo recomiendo o se los recomiendo? ( a ustedes)". *    Porque a veces leo, por ejemplo como leí un comentário en youtube: *"Fui a San Andrés el año pasado, se los recomiendo."  Cuando dice (los) quiere decir a ustedes o está hablando del lugar? *Por qué no es correcto decir: "Fui a San Andrés y les recomiendo o se lo recomiendo?  (a ustedes)."


----------



## S.V.

En las regiones sin_ os_, como_ se_ no cambia en plural, sí, esa marca plural se pasa a_ lo_, por necesidad errada. 

Aquí lo mencionan en la NGLE RAE::NUEVA GRAMÁTICA. Sería viejo: "¿cómo se los había de permitir?" (1818).


----------



## Cainejo

A veces he oído ese error a hispanoamericanos y no me di cuenta de la razón, que explica S.V. En España diríamos "os lo recomiendo" (en conversación habitual, con trato de "tú")
Luan, el "lo" sustituye al helado, como ya sospechas.


----------



## LuanBrasileño

Gracias a todos.   Porque no me hace sentido decir: " se los recomiendo este helado", porque el "se" en mi cabeza ya hace referencia al pronombre personal (ustedes)   y el "lo" hace referencia al sustantivo helado. 


Mango y maracuyá son helados increíbles, muy sabrosos, se los recomiendo  amigos.


----------



## Cainejo

LuanBrasileño said:


> Mango y maracuyá son helados increíbles, muy sabrosos, se los recomiendo amigos.


Ahí sí va en plural. Y gracias por la recomendación, los probaremos.


----------



## Rocko!

Cuando hablo con dos personas o más, me resulta prácticamente imposible decirles “se lo recomiendo”, “se lo agradezco”, _se lo lo que sea_.
Si eso me hace quedar como un burro ignorante, no hay problema; mientras yo hable así de mal pero no rebuzne, todo estará bien para mí. Por escrito, a veces intento evitarlo aquí en este foro, pero lo escribo con total desparpajo en otras “redes”. 
En cuanto a los estudiantes del idioma, les recomiendo que sigan al pie de la letra las reglas gramaticales publicadas por la RAE.


----------



## Circunflejo

LuanBrasileño said:


> Amigos, este helado es muy sabroso, se lo recomiendo





LuanBrasileño said:


> el "se" en mi cabeza ya hace referencia al pronombre personal (ustedes) y el "lo" hace referencia al sustantivo helado.


Eso es.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Rocko! said:


> Cuando hablo con dos personas o más, me resulta prácticamente imposible decirles “se lo recomiendo”, “se lo agradezco”, _se lo lo que sea_.
> Si eso me hace quedar como un burro ignorante, no hay problema; mientras yo hable así de mal pero no rebuzne, todo estará bien para mí. Por escrito, a veces intento evitarlo aquí en este foro, pero lo escribo con total desparpajo en otras “redes”.
> En cuanto a los estudiantes del idioma, les recomiendo que sigan al pie de la letra las reglas gramaticales publicadas por la RAE.



Sin embargo, seguro que hablando a dos o más personas, si omitieras _se_ dirías espontáneamente _Lo recomiendo_. P. ej, _ -¿Nos recomienda usted usar Word Reference? -Sin duda, lo recomiendo_. Lo cual no deja de ser curioso


----------



## Calambur

Quiviscumque said:


> Sin embargo, seguro que hablando a dos o más personas, si omitieras _se_ dirías espontáneamente _Lo recomiendo_.


Impecable. ¡Aplausos! Plap, plap, plap...


Mr. Mike, por favor, poné un iconito para aplausos.

Saludos._


----------



## Cainejo

Rocko! said:


> Si eso me hace quedar como un burro ignorante, no hay problema; mientras yo hable así de mal pero no rebuzne, todo estará bien para mí.


No hace falta ofenderse, hombre, hemos explicado a un lusohablante cual es la forma correcta. La lengua está llena de errores, y muchos son más expresivos que la forma padrón.


----------



## Vicho20

En mi opinión y percepción si es para más de una persona lo correcto sería decir "Se los....", sin embargo cuando es singular hay dos formas de decirlo y depende de con quien hables. Si hablas con un jefe o una persona que le tengas mucho respeto y lo expreses mediante tu hablar, entonces es mejor decir "Se lo....", pero si hablas con un amigo, compañero de trabajo, alguna persona en las cuales se permiten informalidades lo correcto sería decir "Te lo...".
Lo que digo excluye al español de España, porque creo que ellos no dicen* Los*, si no que dicen *Os* y no sé si tienen el uso del *Te* tan incrustado como los hispanoamericanos. Además que hay países en los cuales se usa más el *Se* que el *Te.  *pero ha grandes rasgos creo que se entiende. *Se los/os ...(Plural), Te/se    lo/s .... (Singular) *


----------



## Rocko!

Quiviscumque said:


> Sin embargo, seguro que hablando a dos o más personas, si omitieras _se_ dirías espontáneamente _Lo recomiendo_. P. ej, _ -¿Nos recomienda usted usar Word Reference? -Sin duda, lo recomiendo_. Lo cual no deja de ser curioso


Sí, porque sería un “lo recomiendo a todo el mundo”. Y si por algún instante alguien pudiera pensar que cuando yo digo “lo recomiendo” me estoy refiriendo a que lo recomiendo a las personas con las que estaría hablando, la respuesta es “no”, porque lo que en realidad significaría es que “yo siempre lo recomiendo” a quien me pregunte o a todo el mundo.
Saludos.



Cainejo said:


> No hace falta ofenderse, hombre, hemos explicado a un lusohablante cual es la forma correcta. La lengua está llena de errores, y muchos son más expresivos que la forma padrón.


No me ofendo. Yo soy un burro. Je, je.  (Nomás no me lo recuerden).
Antes de haber escrito que prefiero, necesito y usaría la forma incorrecta, estuve plenamente consciente de que lo estaba haciendo en un foro de gramática. Yo no inventé la forma de hablar de los mexicanos, yo la adquirí por exposición y no me avergüenza la forma general de hablar de los mexicanos. Si un mexicano me reemplaza en una conversación un “se los dije” con un “se lo dije”, yo no entendería los motivos de ese mexicano.

Yo creo que es bueno que se digan estas cosas en foros como este, para conocer la realidad, especialmente cuando lo dice una persona informada de que su propia forma de hablar rompe ciertas reglas y que exponerlo es compartir informacion de la realidad. Y repito: los estudiantes deben aprender las reglas y seguirlas. Lo que yo digo es solamente para despejar posibles dudas de posibles estudiantes.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Vicho20 said:


> En mi opinión y percepción si es para más de una persona lo correcto sería decir "Se los....", sin embargo cuando es singular hay dos formas de decirlo y depende de con quien hables. Si hablas con un jefe o una persona que le tengas mucho respeto y lo expreses mediante tu hablar, entonces es mejor decir "Se lo....", pero si hablas con un amigo, compañero de trabajo, alguna persona en las cuales se permiten informalidades lo correcto sería decir "Te lo...".
> Lo que digo excluye al español de España, porque creo que ellos no dicen* Los*, si no que dicen *Os* y no sé si tienen el uso del *Te* tan incrustado como los hispanoamericanos. Además que hay países en los cuales se usa más el *Se* que el *Te.  *pero h*a* grandes rasgos creo que se entiende. *Se los/os ...(Plural), Te/se lo .... (Singular) *


Hola.

¿Has leído algo de lo que se ha dicho anteriormente en el hilo? Sobre todo la referencia a lo que recoge la RAE en su Nueva Gramática. Te lo recomiendo encarecidamente.

Saludos


----------



## Vicho20

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿Has leído algo de lo que se ha dicho anteriormente en el hilo? Sobre todo la referencia a lo que recoge la RAE en su Nueva Gramática. Te lo recomiendo encarecidamente.
> 
> Saludos


No, no lo he leído y basicamente es porque ya se hablar español. Es mi lengua materna y me parece que leerse la RAE está muy bien pero si quieres aprender un idioma de verdad no te deberías guiar tanto por lo correcto si no por lo que se usa, saludos.


----------



## Rocko!

Vicho20 said:


> ... sin embargo cuando es singular hay dos formas de Si hablas con un jefe o una persona que le tengas mucho respeto y lo expreses mediante tu hablar, entonces es mejor decir "Se lo....", pero si hablas con un amigo, compañero de trabajo, alguna persona en las cuales se permiten informalidades lo correcto sería decir "Te lo...".


Bueno, no está mal que lo hayas mencionado porque está relacionado, pero en realidad un “te los” reemplazando a un “te lo” jamás lo he escuchado en mi vida.
Saludos.


----------



## Vicho20

Rocko! said:


> Bueno, no está mal que lo hayas mencionado porque está relacionado, pero en realidad un “te los” reemplazando a un “te lo” jamás lo he escuchado en mi vida.
> Saludos.


Tienes razón, yo tampoco lo pienso. Se me pasó ponerlo pero ahí lo corregí


----------



## Circunflejo

Vicho20 said:


> En mi opinión y percepción si es para más de una persona lo correcto sería decir "Se los...."


Se ve que estudiaste poca gramática, o que ya olvidaste todo lo que aprendiste.


Vicho20 said:


> Lo que digo excluye al español de España, porque creo que ellos no dicen* Los*, si no que dicen *Os* y no sé si tienen el uso del *Te* tan incrustado como los hispanoamericanos.


Nosotros sí que decimos _los_, pero cuando corresponde decirlo; cosa que no sucede en la fase por la que se nos preguntó. También decimos _os _cuando hay que decirlo y el uso de _te _puede que incluso lo tengamos más incrustado de lo que lo tenéis por tierras americanas.


Vicho20 said:


> Se los/os ...(Plural)


En el caso que nos atañe, el uso de _se los_ es erróneo desde un punto de vista estrictamente gramatical. Si dejamos a un lado la gramática (con los problemas que ello podría suponer para un estudiante de español) y tomamos como referente el uso diario de la lengua, ese uso de _se los _se encuentra extendido en parte del mundo hispanohablante y se ve con normalidad mientras que en otra parte del mundo hispanohablante bien no existe y se considera erróneo, o bien sí que existe, pero se considera propio de hablantes carentes de formación. Todo ello hace que no sea conveniente recomendar su uso a estudiantes de español sin especificar que es gramaticalmente erróneo y que en ciertas partes del mundo hispanohablante te tomarán por ignorante si hablas de esa manera.
En lo que respecta al uso de se os, en el ejemplo que nos atañe sería incorrecto. De querer usar la estructura se os, se tendría que decir se os recomienda, pero eso no es algo que se acostumbre a decir sino que lo habitual sería decir


Cainejo said:


> "os lo recomiendo"





Vicho20 said:


> No, no lo he leído y básicamente es porque ya sé hablar español.





Vicho20 said:


> leerse la RAE está muy bien pero si quieres aprender un idioma de verdad no te deberías guiar tanto por lo correcto si no por lo que se usa


Hay usos del lenguaje que no te los darían por buenos en ningún examen de español y el foro lo frecuentan muchos estudiantes que tarde o temprano se examinan por lo que cuando se hace referencia a algún uso que académicamente no se considera correcto conviene explicitarlo.


----------



## Vicho20

Circunflejo said:


> Se ve que estudiaste poca gramática, o que ya olvidaste todo lo que aprendiste.
> 
> Nosotros sí que decimos _los_, pero cuando corresponde decirlo; cosa que no sucede en la fase por la que se nos preguntó. También decimos _os _cuando hay que decirlo y el uso de _te _puede que incluso lo tengamos más incrustado de lo que lo tenéis por tierras americanas.
> 
> En el caso que nos atañe, el uso de _se los_ es erróneo desde un punto de vista estrictamente gramatical. Si dejamos a un lado la gramática (con los problemas que ello podría suponer para un estudiante de español) y tomamos como referente el uso diario de la lengua, ese uso de _se los _se encuentra extendido en parte del mundo hispanohablante y se ve con normalidad mientras que en otra parte del mundo hispanohablante bien no existe y se considera erróneo, o bien sí que existe, pero se considera propio de hablantes carentes de formación. Todo ello hace que no sea conveniente recomendar su uso a estudiantes de español sin especificar que es gramaticalmente erróneo y que en ciertas partes del mundo hispanohablante te tomarán por ignorante si hablas de esa manera.
> En lo que respecta al uso de se os, en el ejemplo que nos atañe sería incorrecto. De querer usar la estructura se os, se tendría que decir se os recomienda, pero eso no es algo que se acostumbre a decir sino que lo habitual sería decir
> 
> 
> 
> Hay usos del lenguaje que no te los darían por buenos en ningún examen de español y el foro lo frecuentan muchos estudiantes que tarde o temprano se examinan por lo que cuando se hace referencia a algún uso que académicamente no se considera correcto conviene explicitarlo.


Yo entiendo que seas español y que en tu país se hable diferente pero creo que también deberías abrir un poco la mente y no encerrarte en tu idioma natal. Lo digo porque me hablas de que es correcto e incorrecto y sí, efectivamente en España en ALGUNOS CASOS (no me quiero meter en eso) puede que algunas cosas SEAN CORRECTAS, pero solo dentro del país, tampoco quiero caer en generalidades pero por ejemplo en América NADIE diría o usaría OS en ninguno de los casos, y si llegara a usarse OS es para escribir un poema y darle un color más antiguo. Y me parece una irresponsabilidad enorme tratar el OS como única aplicación correcta, porque eso es un error.
Obviamente esto lo digo con respeto y solo quiero procurar que la persona que está aprendiendo sepa los dos lados de la moneda y no solo uno.

Y muchas gracias por corregirme los tildes, desde que empecé a aprender otro idioma se me ha ido olvidado poner algunas tildes.


----------



## Circunflejo

Vicho20 said:


> En América NADIE o diría el 90% usa OS en ninguno de los casos


Eso no lo hace menos correcto. Aquí nadie usaría _vos _excepto en algunos casos muy concretos y ello no hace que el uso de _vos_ sea incorrecto al igual que tampoco lo es la opción que usaríamos aquí: _vosotros_; por poner un ejemplo de diferencias en el uso del lenguaje plenamente válidas independientemente de que en unos sitios se tenga preferencia por una opción y en otros sitios se tenga preferencia por otra.


Vicho20 said:


> Y me parece una irresponsabilidad enorme tratar el OS como única aplicación correcta, porque eso es un error.


Yo no he dicho en ninguna parte que sea la única opción correcta. Tu dijiste que en España se usaba _os_ y después citaste _se os_ como una opción válida en el caso por el que se nos preguntó y yo me limité a comentar cómo se usaría _se os_ en el ejemplo concreto por el que se nos preguntó ya que requeriría modificar el tiempo verbal (cosa que tú no advertiste) y aproveché para indicar que en el caso que nos atañe lo más habitual no sería usar _se os_ sino _os lo_.


----------



## Vicho20

Circunflejo said:


> Eso no lo hace menos correcto. Aquí nadie usaría _vos _excepto en algunos casos muy concretos y ello no hace que el uso de _vos_ sea incorrecto.
> 
> Olvidaste acabar la fase. En cualquier caso, te recuerdo que quien habló de _se os_ fuiste tú y yo me limité a comentar cómo se usaría en el ejemplo concreto por el que se nos preguntó.


Bueno, me doy cuenta que no entiendes el punto. Te invito a que salgas de España y abras mente de tu propio idioma.  
Saludos y de mi parte no responderé más este post porque creo que el punto se entendió para casi todos.


----------



## S.V.

Oh, parte del malentendido es culpa mía. Mencionaba _os_ porque su pérdida sería la 'razón histórica' de este_ se los_. Nada más. Si alguien de doblajes pregunta, podemos decirle que incluya el CI con *a*, que cualquiera dice "ya se lo di _a mis hermanos_" naturalmente. Es cuando se omite que gana "Ya se los di".

Mi mensaje quedó corto, porque no era el primero sobre este uso curioso. Sí parece que la 'necesidad' vence cualquier regla. 

Un saludo a todos, espero que pasen bien esta semana.


----------



## sinho4

S.V. said:


> Si alguien de doblajes pregunta, podemos decirle que incluya el CI con _a_, que cualquiera dice "ya se lo di _a mis hermanos_" naturalmente. Es cuando se omite que gana "Ya se los di".


Entonces ¿también ocurre lo mismo con la tercera persona del plural? Lo digo porque cuando se trata de la segunda persona, el único CI con _a _posible es "a ustedes", ¿no? ¿Decís en México, por ejemplo, algo como "se los dije (a ellos)"?


----------



## S.V.

Sí, también sería común en México. En la NGLE mencionan los _registros cultos_, como decir que ya nadie nota algo errado.  Comparado con el estigma de cosas como_ haiga_ o_ dijistes_, por ejemplo.

Personalmente, es un poco tierno que una /s/ de más sea algo grave en nuestro idioma. Acaso sería diferente si existieran marcas obvias para la mentira y la palabra vacía.


----------



## Rocko!

LuanBrasileño said:


> * Cuando dice (los) quiere decir a ustedes o está hablando del lugar?*


En el español mexicano que sale de mi boca “Se” y “recomiendo” hablan del lugar, y “los” se refiere a “ustedes”, en lo que sería una forma de expresarse enchuecada e irreparable, y que puede maquillarse (disfraz superficial) si es que alguien quiere, suprimiendo la pluralización , y que es muy diferente al español gramaticalmente correcto que se habla en otros países en donde “lo” o “los” hace referencia al lugar mencionado en la frase (San Andrés). Aparte, muy aparte, estaría “lo recomiendo”, que solo haría referencia a “San Andrés”. Esto que te digo no lo volverás a leer en este foro.


----------



## jmx

Esto ya lo he dicho como 4 o 5 veces en los foros: en España también se dice "se los", por ejemplo "eso ya se los he dicho (a ellos)". Lo sé porque yo lo digo, y dudo mucho que sea una peculiaridad mía. Por cierto, pienso seguir diciéndolo.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

jmx said:


> Esto ya lo he dicho como 4 o 5 veces en los foros: en España también se dice "se los", por ejemplo "eso ya se los he dicho (a ellos)". Lo sé porque yo lo digo, y dudo mucho que sea una peculiaridad mía. Por cierto, pienso seguir diciéndolo.


Hola.

Jamás me ha cuadrado escuchar a alguien en España (y la he recorrido de arriba abajo) decir eso. Pero, si tú dices que lo dices, te tendré que creer...   Suena horrible, por cierto.

Saludos


----------



## sinho4

jmx said:


> Esto ya lo he dicho como 4 o 5 veces en los foros: en España también se dice "se los", por ejemplo "eso ya se los he dicho (a ellos)". Lo sé porque yo lo digo, y dudo mucho que sea una peculiaridad mía. Por cierto, pienso seguir diciéndolo.


Me dejas muerta . Pues desconocía yo ese dato, mira. A mí, la verdad, me sigue sonando rematadamente mal y jamás lo diría, pero si tú dices que lo usas tendré que suponer que hay una parte de España que efectivamente lo usa. Y veo que Miguel opina igual que yo.


----------



## Aviador

Vicho20, como chileno debo decirte que no concuerdo en absoluto con lo que has dicho eso este hilo, comenzando por:


Vicho20 said:


> No, no lo he leído y basicamente es porque ya se hablar español. Es mi lengua materna y me parece que leerse la RAE está muy bien pero si quieres aprender un idioma de verdad no te deberías guiar tanto por lo correcto si no por lo que se usa, saludos.


El tema de este hilo no es sobre una simple expresión regional, sino sobre un elemento básico del sistema lingüístico del castellano: la coherencia sintáctica entre los pronombres y sus referentes y la forma que adquieren según la función que desempeñan. Se trata de uno de los pilares que dan coherencia y solidez a nuestra lengua común.
Incluso si no te interesa la gramática, deberías encontrar incoherencia por simple lógica en ese "_se los_" que defiendes.

Para entendernos, Vicho20, ¿podrías explicar en qué basas tu opinión de que _este helado es muy sabroso, *se los* recomiendo_ es correcto en cualquiera de las variedades del castellano? Además, teniendo en cuenta que encuentras irreprochable la anterior oración, ¿qué opinas de _este helado es muy sabroso, *te lo* recomiendo_?


----------



## Vicho20

Aviador said:


> Vicho20, como chileno debo decirte que no concuerdo en absoluto con lo que has dicho eso este hilo, comenzando por:
> 
> El tema de este hilo no es sobre una simple expresión regional, sino sobre un elemento básico del sistema lingüístico del castellano: la coherencia sintáctica entre los pronombres y sus referentes y la forma que adquieren según la función que desempeñan. Se trata de uno de los pilares que dan coherencia y solidez a nuestra lengua común.
> Incluso si no te interesa la gramática, deberías encontrar incoherencia por simple lógica en ese "_se los_" que defiendes.
> 
> Para entendernos, Vicho20, ¿podrías explicar en qué basas tu opinión de que _este helado es muy sabroso, *se los* recomiendo_ es correcto en cualquiera de las variedades del castellano? Además, teniendo en cuenta que encuentras irreprochable la anterior oración, ¿qué opinas de _este helado es muy sabroso, *te lo* recomiendo_?


La verdad no entendí jaja, perdón. Basicamente porque ambas oraciones que planteas están bien. Obviamente no en las mismas situaciones por un simple hecho de que una es plural y la otra es singular.
-Cuando uno dice, por ejemplo: "_este helado es muy sabroso, *se los* recomiendo"_ se entiende que se dice en un contexto en donde hay mas de una persona y la cantidad del OBJETO puede ser plural como singular, Por ende se va a usar *SE LOS. *
Si dices "...., *TE LOS* recomiendo" también está bien pero habla de que LA COSA QUE RECOMIENDAS ES PLURAL y que va dirigido hacia UNA persona directamente.
-¿qué opinas de _este helado es muy sabroso, *te lo* recomiendo_? En esta frase no encuentro ningún error, quizá podría varias el TE por SE si es una persona de más grado que el que lo dice por ejemplo.

Y otra cosa, no se a que vá eso de que ambos somos chilenos jaja, acá no estamos para hablar de los chilenismos. Yo cuando doy mi opinión la doy lo más neutral posible.


----------



## Vicho20

Aviador said:


> Vicho20, como chileno debo decirte que no concuerdo en absoluto con lo que has dicho eso este hilo, comenzando por:
> 
> El tema de este hilo no es sobre una simple expresión regional, sino sobre un elemento básico del sistema lingüístico del castellano: la coherencia sintáctica entre los pronombres y sus referentes y la forma que adquieren según la función que desempeñan. Se trata de uno de los pilares que dan coherencia y solidez a nuestra lengua común.
> Incluso si no te interesa la gramática, deberías encontrar incoherencia por simple lógica en ese "_se los_" que defiendes.


Y por otro lado, yo no he dicho que no se debe estudiar de la RAE, lo que he dicho o lo que he intentado decir es que creo que en algunos casos es mejor aprender de personas que hablan el idioma que de la RAE.  Si vienes a América a hablar con OS por ejemplo no es que esté mal, pero obviamente acá no se ocupa, y me parece una irresponsabilidad tremenda decirle a alguien que se debe aprender el OS como verdad absoluta cuando en otras partes está obsoleto.​Espero que se haya entendido mi punto. No era ningún ataque ni a los españoles ni a la RAE jaja, solo me pareció justo enseñarle o presentarle a la persona que preguntó la otra cara de la moneda.​


----------



## Aviador

Ya veo, entonces es porque confundes la función de los pronombres, como imaginaba.
Te pedí que me dijeras si encontrabas algo incorrecto en _este helado es muy sabroso, *te lo* recomiendo_ al comparar con _este helado es muy sabroso, *se los* recomiendo_ para ver si reparabas en donde está tu error, pero evidentemente no lo captas.

Mira la siguiente lista de oraciones en las que varío únicamente el pronombre que representa a *la persona a quien se recomienda el helado* para cubrir todas las personas gramaticales:

Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *me* lo recomiendan (*a mí*).
Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *te* lo recomiendan (*a ti*).
Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *se* lo recomiendan (*a él/ella*).
Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *nos* lo recomiendan (*a nosotros*).
Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *os* lo recomiendan (*a vosotros*).
Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *se* lo recomiendan (*a ustedes*).
Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *se* lo recomiendan (*a ellos/ellas*).
Ahora lo que varío es el número de *la cosa recomendada*, es decir, en lugar de ser singular (*helado*), ahora es plural (*helados*):

Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, me *los* recomiendan (a mí).
Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, te *los* recomiendan (a ti).
Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, se *los* recomiendan (a él/ella).
Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, nos *los* recomiendan (a nosotros).
Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, os *los* recomiendan (a vosotros).
Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, se *los* recomiendan (a ustedes).
Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, se *los* recomiendan (a ellos/ellas).
¿Te das cuenta de dónde está tu error? Confundes el pronombre del complemento directo (la cosa dada) con el pronombre del complemento indirecto (a quien se da esa cosa). Entonces no te das cuenta de que al decir _Ellos dicen que *este helado* es muy sabroso, se *los* recomiendan_ (a ustedes) estás usando un pronombre plural (los) para un complemento directo singular (este helado). El pronombre que corresponde a la persona a quien se recomienda el helado es *se* (a ustedes), no es _los_.

Volviendo a la oración original de LuanBrasileño, en _este helado es muy sabroso, se *los* recomiendo_, que a ti te parece correcta, se comete el error de usar un pronombre plural (*los*) para un complemento directo singular (*este helado*). El complemento indirecto (a quien se recomienda el helado), es _*se*_.



Vicho20 said:


> .. Y otra cosa, no se a que vá eso de que ambos somos chilenos jaja, acá no estamos para hablar de los chilenismos. Yo cuando doy mi opinión la doy lo más neutral posible.


Me presenté como chileno porque en tu argumentación afirmas que en Chile es normal este error sintáctico y porque le dices a Circunflejo que salga de España y abra la mente de su propio idioma. Pues, sobre lo que aquí se discute no es un mero regionalismo banal y valioso como aporte, sino como te digo en mi anterior intervención, de un error que toca "_un elemento básico del sistema lingüístico del castellano: la coherencia sintáctica entre los pronombres y sus referentes y la forma que adquieren según la función que desempeñan. Se trata de uno de los pilares que dan coherencia y solidez a nuestra lengua común_".



Vicho20 said:


> ... Si vienes a América a hablar con OS por ejemplo no es que esté mal, pero obviamente acá no se ocupa, y me parece una irresponsabilidad tremenda decirle a alguien que se debe aprender el OS como verdad absoluta cuando en otras partes está obsoleto...


Espero que te haya quedado claro con mi explicación que ese error de usar _*los*_ con un complemento directo singular no tiene nada que ver con el uso en España del pronombre personal _vosotros_ y su pronombre átono _os_.

Ah, otra cosa, el verbo _ocupar_ no es sinónimo de _usar_ o _utilizar_.


----------



## Aviador

Ojalá, LuanBrasileño, que mi explicación haya sido útil para ti también.

Aprovecho de hacerte una corrección:


LuanBrasileño said:


> ... Porque no me hace sentido decir...


En español las cosas no "hacen" sentido, como en portugués o en inglés, sino que lo *tienen*. Se dice *tener sentido*: _Porque no tiene sentido para mí decir_...


----------



## Vicho20

Aviador said:


> Ya veo, entonces es porque confundes la función de los pronombres, como imaginaba.
> Te pedí que me dijeras si encontrabas algo incorrecto en _este helado es muy sabroso, *te lo* recomiendo_ al comparar con _este helado es muy sabroso, *se los* recomiendo_ para ver si reparabas en donde está tu error, pero evidentemente no lo captas.
> 
> Mira la siguiente lista de oraciones en las que varío únicamente el pronombre que representa a *la persona a quien se recomienda el helado* para cubrir todas las personas gramaticales:
> 
> Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *me* lo recomiendan (*a mí*).
> Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *te* lo recomiendan (*a ti*).
> Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *se* lo recomiendan (*a él/ella*).
> Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *nos* lo recomiendan (*a nosotros*).
> Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *os* lo recomiendan (*a vosotros*).
> Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *se* lo recomiendan (*a ustedes*).
> Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *se* lo recomiendan (*a ellos/ellas*).
> Ahora lo que varío es el número de *la cosa recomendada*, es decir, en lugar de ser singular (*helado*), ahora es plural (*helados*):
> 
> Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, me *los* recomiendan (a mí).
> Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, te *los* recomiendan (a ti).
> Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, se *los* recomiendan (a él/ella).
> Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, nos *los* recomiendan (a nosotros).
> Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, os *los* recomiendan (a vosotros).
> Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, se *los* recomiendan (a ustedes).
> Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, se *los* recomiendan (a ellos/ellas).
> ¿Te das cuenta de dónde está tu error? Confundes el pronombre del complemento directo (la cosa dada) con el pronombre del complemento indirecto (a quien se da esa cosa). Entonces no te das cuenta de que al decir _Ellos dicen que *este helado* es muy sabroso, se *los* recomiendan_ (a ustedes) estás usando un pronombre plural (los) para un complemento directo singular (este helado). El pronombre que corresponde a la persona a quien se recomienda el helado es *se* (a ustedes), no es _los_.
> 
> Volviendo a la oración original de LuanBrasileño, en _este helado es muy sabroso, se *los* recomiendo_, que a ti te parece correcta, se comete el error de usar un pronombre plural (*los*) para un complemento directo singular (*este helado*). El complemento indirecto (a quien se recomienda el helado), es _*se*_.
> 
> 
> Me presenté como chileno porque en tu argumentación afirmas que en Chile es normal este error sintáctico y porque le dices a Circunflejo que salga de España y abra la mente de su propio idioma. Pues, sobre lo que aquí se discute, no es un mero regionalismo banal y valioso como aporte, sino como te digo en mi anterior intervención, de un error que toca "_un elemento básico del sistema lingüístico del castellano: la coherencia sintáctica entre los pronombres y sus referentes y la forma que adquieren según la función que desempeñan. Se trata de uno de los pilares que dan coherencia y solidez a nuestra lengua común_".
> 
> 
> Espero que te haya quedado claro con mi explicación que ese error de usar _*los*_ con un complemento directo singular no tiene nada que ver con el uso en España del pronombre personal _vosotros_ y su pronombre átono _os_.
> 
> Ah, otra cosa, el verbo _ocupar_ no es sinónimo de _usar_ o _utilizar_.


PRIMERO: Mi explicación iba reducida a primera persona y tu me das ejemplos de tercera persona.
Segundo: Obviamente hay muchas variaciones dependiendo de si es primera, segunda o tercera persona. Yo expliqué la pregunta no las miles de variaciones.
Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Vicho20 said:


> PRIMERO: Mi explicación iba reducida a primera persona y tu me das ejemplos de tercera persona.
> Segundo: Obviamente hay muchas variaciones dependiendo de si es primera, segunda o tercera persona. Yo expliqué la pregunta ni las miles de variaciones.
> Saludos


No entiendo nada. No veo que en ninguna de tus argumentaciones te refieras al caso de un complemento directo o indirecto de *primera persona* *singular*, _*yo*_, o *plural*, _*nosotros*_. Por ejemplo: _Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *me* lo recomiendan_ (a *mí*) o _Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *nos* lo recomiendan_ (a *nosotros*). Lo que defiendes es un uso *errado* de un pronombre de *tercera persona plural* (_*los*_) para un complemento directo singular en una oración en la que el complemento indirecto es de *segunda persona plural* (_*ustedes*_).
Las listas de oraciones que hice, hasta con codificación de colores, son para que las examines y encuentres un patrón que te ayude a comprender dónde está tu error. Especial atención pon a la penúltima oración en cada lista.
Creo que sí te convendría echar una mirada a una gramática básica, Vicho20.


----------



## Cainejo

Por pura curiosidad, no puedo evitar preguntar a quienes usan "se los recomiendo" cuando recomiendan *un* objeto a varias personas.

Si hablan con una persona a quien tratan de usted y quieren recomendarle *unos* helados, ¿cómo dicen?
.


Vicho20 said:


> una irresponsabilidad tremenda decirle a alguien que se debe aprender el OS como verdad absoluta cuando en otras partes está obsoleto


No es cuestión sólo de usar "os" o no, sino de lo que supone el trato de "vosotros" o "ustedes". En muchas zonas de America no se usa el trato de "vosotros" y tengo entendido que no se ha usado nunca, por lo que no es que "os" esté obsoleto, sino que no tiene sentido con el trato de "ustedes". Es lo que trata de explicar Aviador.
.


Vicho20 said:


> Lo que digo excluye al español de España, porque creo que ellos no dicen* Los*, si no que dicen *Os* y no sé si tienen el uso del *Te* tan incrustado como los hispanoamericanos.


Claro que decimos "los" y "te", pero como te ha dicho Aviador, creo que tienes una confusión entre pronombres de objeto directo e indirecto.


----------



## Aviador

Cainejo said:


> Por pura curiosidad, no puedo evitar preguntar a quienes usan "se los recomiendo" cuando recomiendan *un* objeto a varias personas.
> 
> Si hablan con una persona a quien tratan de usted y quieren recomendarle *unos* helados, ¿cómo dicen?


Dicen correctamente _*Se los* recomiendo_, con el plural _*los*_ que corresponde al complemento directo plural (_unos helados_).
La confusión se produce con el tratamiento *plural* _*ustedes*_ más un complemento directo *singular* porque, como el pronombre _*se*_ del complemento indirecto _*ustedes*_ no tiene forma plural, el hablante siente la necesidad de poner ese plural en alguna parte y lo hace en el lugar equivocado: el pronombre del complemento directo. Un hablante consciente de la función de cada uno de esos pronombres no debería equivocarse.



Cainejo said:


> Claro que decimos "los" y "te", pero como te ha dicho Aviador, creo que tienes una confusión entre pronombres de objeto directo e indirecto.





Cainejo said:


> No es cuestión sólo de usar "os" o no, sino de lo que supone el trato de "vosotros" o "ustedes". En muchas zonas de America no se usa el trato de "vosotros" y tengo entendido que no se ha usado nunca, por lo que no es que "os" esté obsoleto, sino que no tiene sentido con el trato de "ustedes". Es lo que trata de explicar Aviador.


Evidentemente Vicho20 no domina el uso del pronombre personal _vosotros_, como muchos otros hablantes hispanoamericanos, porque en Hispanoamérica no se usa y se sustituye por _ustedes_.
Vicho20 confunde el plural _vosotros_ del castellano contemporáneo con el pronombre arcaico de segunda persona singular _vos_ que sí está en desuso tanto en Hispanoamérica como en España.
Es un fenómeno común por aquí y he oído muchas veces a actores o comediantes fracasar en la imitación del habla de los españoles justamente porque sustituyen _tú_ por _vos_ creyendo que lo hacen de maravilla. Algo parecido a los que meten zetas por todas partes aunque no corresponda, creyendo que así suenan "españoles". Como en Hispanoamérica se sesea, la mayoría de los hablantes por aquí no domina la relación entre las letras s, c y z y su pronunciación.


----------



## Cainejo

Aviador said:


> Dicen correctamente _*Se los* recomiendo_


Sí, lo imaginaba.


----------



## Rocko!

Cainejo said:


> Si hablan con una persona a quien tratan de usted y quieren recomendarle *unos* helados, ¿cómo dicen?


Lo decimos bien en este caso porque el problema solo es con “ustedes”. (Con “ellos” también existe el problema pero con menor frecuencia por obvias razones).
En mi caso personal, la función gramatical de “los” se cumple correctamente en “profesor, (esos helados) se los comiendo”.

Pero si estuviera hablando sobre un sabor de helado y estoy en presencia de dos profesores míos (suponiendo que yo fuera un estudiante), entonces no puedo, no puedo y no recontrapuedo *decirles* “se lo recomiendo”, aun sabiendo (porque lo sé) que esa es la forma gramaticalmente correcta de decirlo. Si yo lo hiciera, si yo les dijera, respecto al sabor de helado, “se lo recomiendo (profesores)”, la incomodidad que yo sentiría sería tan grande que mi mirada iría repetitivamente de un profesor a otro y de un profesor a otro hasta que no soportaría más y les diría “se los recomiendo”, y la tranquilidad, paz y calma volverían a mí.

Así es mi *nada* triste realidad porque yo, al usar el “los” para el sabor de helado, estaría usando la misma variedad de español que hablarían (si los tuviera) mis profesores mexicanos, en la cual “se lo recomiendo” es ambiguo y altamente confuso en el sentido de que ellos podrían pensar que la recomendación iría dirigida solo a uno de ellos.

Lo digo con toda la sinceridad del mundo: no puedo, no puedo y no puedo.

Les deseo una feliz Navidad a todos los foreros de WR.
Bye.


----------



## swift

Esta discordancia de los clíticos y el solecismo de construcción que origina están tan arraigados que el hablante lambda ni se percata de ellos y, por muy sólidos que sean los argumentos gramaticales que se les opongan, el análisis morfosintáctico resulta completamente estéril puesto que ya es un uso fosilizado. Otro tanto ocurre con “le” y “les” en construcciones normativamente agramaticales como “voy a *ponerle agua a las flores”: el clítico se percibe como una pieza soldada al verbo y se ha lexicalizado.


----------



## Circunflejo

Vicho20 said:


> Te invito a que salgas de España y abras mente de tu propio idioma.


 Y yo te invito a que conozcas los usos correctos de tu propio idioma ya que es evidente que no los conoces y no te pienses que es solo una cuestión de variantes regionales del idioma ya que la incorrección de tu propuesta la ha dejado muy clara en este mismo hilo un compatriota tuyo (por si alguien se pensaba que en Chile regía una gramática diferente):


Aviador said:


> Lo que defiendes es un uso *errado* de un pronombre de *tercera persona plural* (_*los*_) para un complemento directo singular en una oración en la que el complemento indirecto es de *segunda persona plural* (_*ustedes*_).





Aviador said:


> sobre lo que aquí se discute no es un mero regionalismo banal y valioso como aporte, sino como te digo en mi anterior intervención, de un error que toca "_un elemento básico del sistema lingüístico del castellano: la coherencia sintáctica entre los pronombres y sus referentes y la forma que adquieren según la función que desempeñan. Se trata de uno de los pilares que dan coherencia y solidez a nuestra lengua común_".


Que no quieras cacharte, @Vicho20, es problema tuyo, pero en este foro estamos para que la gente aprenda a hablar con corrección y, por tanto, ha de explicitarse la incorrección de todo uso que sea gramaticalmente incorrecto independientemente de lo extendido que se encuentre ese uso en alguna(s) zona(s) del mundo hispanohablante. @Rocko! es de una de las áreas en las que ese uso de _se los_ se encuentra más generalizado y ello no ha sido óbice para que explicite tanto la variedad de español a la que hacía referencia como la incorrección gramatical de dicho uso como puedes observar a continuación (los subrayados son míos para facilitar que te caches):


Rocko! said:


> En el español mexicano que sale de mi boca “Se” y “recomiendo” hablan del lugar, y “los” se refiere a “ustedes”, en lo que sería una forma de expresarse enchuecada e irreparable, y que puede maquillarse (disfraz superficial) si es que alguien quiere, suprimiendo la pluralización , y que es muy diferente al español gramaticalmente correcto que se habla en otros países en donde “lo” o “los” hace referencia al lugar mencionado en la frase





Rocko! said:


> Pero si estuviera hablando sobre un sabor de helado y estoy en presencia de dos profesores míos (suponiendo que yo fuera un estudiante), entonces no puedo, no puedo y no recontrapuedo *decirles* “se lo recomiendo”, aun sabiendo (porque lo sé) que esa es la forma gramaticalmente correcta de decirlo.







jmx said:


> en España también se dice "se los", por ejemplo "eso ya se los he dicho (a ellos)".





jmx said:


> Lo sé porque yo lo digo, y dudo mucho que sea una peculiaridad mía.


Pues quizá sí que lo sea porque no le oído en la vida y he frecuentado la zona en la que resides.


----------



## jmx

Circunflejo said:


> Lo sé porque yo lo digo, y dudo mucho que sea una peculiaridad mía.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pues quizá sí que lo sea porque no le oído en la vida y he frecuentado la zona en la que resides.
Click to expand...

O bien, lo que me parece unas cien mil veces más probable, porque yo monitorizo mi propio lenguaje (y el de los demás) en cualquier circunstancia, y no solo al hablar en plan fino y elegante.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

El "se _los_" recomiendo cuando el objeto directo es singular se debe a una intención del hablante a "agregar información" respecto al objeto indirecto, cuando éste es plural, porque juzga que el "se" es insuficiente para transmitir dicha información. 

Y está, por supuesto, mal hablar así, indepedientemente del país o regionalismo. 

No da para tanto, el tema.


----------



## Cainejo

jmx said:


> en España también se dice "se los", por ejemplo "eso ya se los he dicho (a ellos)"


Nunca lo he oído en España.



Rocko! said:


> Así es mi *nada* triste realidad porque yo, al usar el “los” para el sabor de helado, estaría usando la misma variedad de español que hablarían (si los tuviera) mis profesores mexicanos, en la cual “se lo recomiendo” es ambiguo y altamente confuso en el sentido de que ellos podrían pensar que la recomendación iría dirigida solo a uno de ellos.
> Les deseo una feliz Navidad a todos los foreros de WR.


Nada triste, en efecto, cada cual habla para que le entiendan. ¡Gracias, igualmente para ti!


----------



## Señor K

Aviador said:


> Ya veo, entonces es porque confundes la función de los pronombres, como imaginaba.
> Te pedí que me dijeras si encontrabas algo incorrecto en _este helado es muy sabroso, *te lo* recomiendo_ al comparar con _este helado es muy sabroso, *se los* recomiendo_ para ver si reparabas en donde está tu error, pero evidentemente no lo captas.
> 
> Mira la siguiente lista de oraciones en las que varío únicamente el pronombre que representa a *la persona a quien se recomienda el helado* para cubrir todas las personas gramaticales:
> 
> Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *me* lo recomiendan (*a mí*).
> Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *te* lo recomiendan (*a ti*).
> Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *se* lo recomiendan (*a él/ella*).
> Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *nos* lo recomiendan (*a nosotros*).
> Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *os* lo recomiendan (*a vosotros*).
> Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *se* lo recomiendan (*a ustedes*).
> Ellos dicen que este helado es muy sabroso, *se* lo recomiendan (*a ellos/ellas*).
> Ahora lo que varío es el número de *la cosa recomendada*, es decir, en lugar de ser singular (*helado*), ahora es plural (*helados*):
> 
> Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, me *los* recomiendan (a mí).
> Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, te *los* recomiendan (a ti).
> Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, se *los* recomiendan (a él/ella).
> Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, nos *los* recomiendan (a nosotros).
> Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, os *los* recomiendan (a vosotros).
> Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, se *los* recomiendan (a ustedes).
> Ellos dicen que *estos helados* son muy sabrosos, se *los* recomiendan (a ellos/ellas).
> ¿Te das cuenta de dónde está tu error? Confundes el pronombre del complemento directo (la cosa dada) con el pronombre del complemento indirecto (a quien se da esa cosa). Entonces no te das cuenta de que al decir _Ellos dicen que *este helado* es muy sabroso, se *los* recomiendan_ (a ustedes) estás usando un pronombre plural (los) para un complemento directo singular (este helado). El pronombre que corresponde a la persona a quien se recomienda el helado es *se* (a ustedes), no es _los_.
> 
> Volviendo a la oración original de LuanBrasileño, en _este helado es muy sabroso, se *los* recomiendo_, que a ti te parece correcta, se comete el error de usar un pronombre plural (*los*) para un complemento directo singular (*este helado*). El complemento indirecto (a quien se recomienda el helado), es _*se*_.
> 
> 
> Me presenté como chileno porque en tu argumentación afirmas que en Chile es normal este error sintáctico y porque le dices a Circunflejo que salga de España y abra la mente de su propio idioma. Pues, sobre lo que aquí se discute no es un mero regionalismo banal y valioso como aporte, sino como te digo en mi anterior intervención, de un error que toca "_un elemento básico del sistema lingüístico del castellano: la coherencia sintáctica entre los pronombres y sus referentes y la forma que adquieren según la función que desempeñan. Se trata de uno de los pilares que dan coherencia y solidez a nuestra lengua común_".
> 
> 
> Espero que te haya quedado claro con mi explicación que ese error de usar _*los*_ con un complemento directo singular no tiene nada que ver con el uso en España del pronombre personal _vosotros_ y su pronombre átono _os_.
> 
> Ah, otra cosa, el verbo _ocupar_ no es sinónimo de _usar_ o _utilizar_.



Yo no sé que más agregar a la completa y educativa explicación de Aviador.

Como chileno también, en lo único que concuerdo con Vicho20 es que es manera de hablar está muy extendida, pero ES UN ERROR. Lo digo porque yo mismo me dejaba llevar por él hasta hace muy poco, hasta cuando me fijé que efectivamente estaba pluralizando -colgándome de este caso- el objeto recomendado (el helado) y no a las personas a quienes se lo estaba recomendando. Y esa epifanía llegó a mí cuando me di cuenta de que los chilenos confundimos el "los" por el "les".

Fíjate en esta diferencia, Vicho20, donde están puestas ambas:

Este helado está delicioso. *Les* recomiendo [a ustedes] probar*lo*.

o, lo que es lo mismo:

Este helado está delicioso. Probar*lo* [el helado] es lo que *les* recomiendo.

Si te fijas, para decirle a varias personas que recomiendas ese helado, usas "les". En cambio, para recomendar el helado, usas "lo" (si fueran varios helados, ahí sí sería "los", lo que demuestra que ese "los" apunta al objeto). Y lo que hace el chileno es pluralizar ese "lo". Es verdad que suena muy extraño no leer, decir o escuchar un plural en una oración dirigida a varias personas ("El helado es delicioso. Se lo recomiendo"), pero es así, y si nos suena ajeno es simplemente porque hemos incurrido en el error una y otra vez, y nuestro oído se ha acostumbrado a él.


----------



## lagartija68

jmx said:


> "eso ya se los he dicho (a ellos)".


También usan "ustedes" como plural de usted, ¿no? Y en ese caso, ¿dicen: "eso ya se los he dicho (a ustedes)"?

Así como no decimos: "le lo he dicho" sino "se lo he dicho", cambiando "le" por "se", podemos decir que no decimos "les lo he dicho" sino "se loS he dicho", reemplazando "le" por "se" y traslando la s de "les" a continuación de "lo".


----------



## jmx

lagartija68 said:


> También usan "ustedes" como plural de usted, ¿no? Y en ese caso, ¿dicen: "eso ya se los he dicho (a ustedes)"?


La observación de eso, de que yo y también personas de mi familia decimos "se los" en casos como el explicado antes, la hice hace ya unos cuantos años, pero antes de hacerla hubiera dicho lo mismo que otros españoles: "en España nadie dice eso". Es decir, se trata de una forma atrapada en los registros más bajos, más espontáneos, los que reflejan más directamente el procesamiento de la lengua, sin los filtros sociopolíticos e ideológicos añadidos. Por esa razón, es difícil que yo usara una forma así en un contexto en el que trato a alguien de "usted".


----------



## lagartija68

jmx said:


> La observación de eso, de que yo y también personas de mi familia decimos "se los" en casos como el explicado antes, la hice hace ya unos cuantos años, pero antes de hacerla hubiera dicho lo mismo que otros españoles: "en España nadie dice eso". Es decir, se trata de una forma atrapada en los registros más bajos, más espontáneos, los que reflejan más directamente el procesamiento de la lengua, sin los filtros sociopolíticos e ideológicos añadidos. Por esa razón, es difícil que yo usara una forma así en un contexto en el que trato a alguien de "usted".


¿La respuesta es negativa entonces? No estaba preguntando por un caso individual sino una generalidad. No estoy del todo seguro que me hayas respondido.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

jmx said:


> se trata de una forma atrapada en los registros más bajos, más espontáneos, los que reflejan más directamente el procesamiento de la lengua, sin los filtros sociopolíticos e ideológicos añadidos.


Hola.

Esto me llama la atención... ¿Qué quieres decir con lo subrayado? Porque el único "filtro" que veo para un uso correcto de esa construcción es el de la lógica más elemental: como hemos comentado los de este lado del charco (excepto tú, de momento) es que no creemos haber oído nunca a nadie decir "se los recomiendo" para un objeto singular, así como no diríamos jamás _Me gusta*n* *la* manzanas roj*o*_ sin la concordancia natural y lógica en femenino (manzana = roja) y en plural (gustan = las = rojas). Para mí, es básicamente lo mismo, y no creo que tenga que ver con el nivel de formación o de riqueza ni, mucho menos, con motivos ideológicos o políticos.

Saludos


----------



## jmx

lagartija68 said:


> ¿La respuesta es negativa entonces? No estaba preguntando por un caso individual sino una generalidad. No estoy del todo seguro que me hayas respondido.


Si lo que preguntas es si "es posible", sí, claro que es posible, aunque yo no recuerde ningún caso concreto en que ocurriera.



Miguel On Ojj said:


> ... Porque el único "filtro" que veo para un uso correcto de esa construcción es el de la lógica más elemental: como hemos comentado los de este lado del charco (excepto tú, de momento) es que no creemos haber oído nunca a nadie decir "se los recomiendo" para un objeto singular, así como no diríamos jamás _Me gusta*n* *la* manzanas roj*o*_ sin la concordancia natural y lógica en femenino (manzana = roja) y en plural (gustan = las = rojas). Para mí, es básicamente lo mismo, y no creo que tenga que ver con el nivel de formación o de riqueza ni, mucho menos, con motivos ideológicos o políticos.


"Me lo he buscado yo solito". 

Pero que no se diga que no respondo.

Primero, que hay relación entre ideología y estilo (es decir, registro) no lo digo solo yo, sino diversos lingüistas, los que recuerdo ahora son Rajend Mesthrie y Anthony Kroch.

Segundo, lo de que "los" solo puede ser plural de un objeto directo es una lógica viciada, basada en la ortografía. La construcción "se lo" (y "se la/los/las") procede de la medieval "gelo", que se escribía junta, con el sonido de 'g' probablemente como el francés o catalán actuales. No está muy claro por qué "gelo" pasó a "se lo", pero lo que es seguro es que este "se" tiene un origen etimológico totalmente distinto al de los demás "se"; por tanto puede hablarse de un homófono. Lo que demuestra este "se los" con objeto directo singular es que en la mente de los hablantes "se lo" es realmente "selo", una sola palabra, y como digo eso es coherente con su origen etimológico.


----------



## swift

No te preocupes, @jmx, que la sociolingüística te arropa y te apoya en tus apuntes sobre la dimensión ideológica y política del uso que nos ocupa.


----------



## Aviador

jmx said:


> ...
> Primero, que hay relación entre ideología y estilo (es decir, registro) no lo digo solo yo, sino diversos lingüistas, los que recuerdo ahora son Rajend Mesthrie y Anthony Kroch...


Yo no sé si con eso te refieres específicamente al caso del solecismo al que se refiere este hilo, pero yo no lo veo como un asunto de ideología o estilo, sino como un caso de simple coherencia o incoherencia. Tiendo a pensar que en un sistema tan complicado como la sintaxis de una lengua, mientras menos incoherencias existan, más se promueve la unidad y la solidez de sus bases, lo que evita su fragmentación y el riesgo de que pierda eficacia como herramienta de comunicación. Quizá lo que nos ocupa en este hilo no sea de las peores cosas que puedan afectar a ese sistema lingüístico, pero mientras menos aparezcan, mejor.



jmx said:


> ...
> Segundo, lo de que "los" solo puede ser plural de un objeto directo es una lógica viciada, basada en la ortografía. La construcción "se lo" (y "se la/los/las") procede de la medieval "gelo", que se escribía junta, con el sonido de 'g' probablemente como el francés o catalán actuales. No está muy claro por qué "gelo" pasó a "se lo", pero lo que es seguro es que este "se" tiene un origen etimológico totalmente distinto al de los demás "se"; por tanto puede hablarse de un homófono. Lo que demuestra este "se los" con objeto directo singular es que en la mente de los hablantes "se lo" es realmente "selo", una sola palabra, y como digo eso es coherente con su origen estimológico.


Lo que este humilde hablante no entiende es si debemos ceñirnos a las reglas sintácticas de una lengua que ya no existe o a las del castellano contemporáneo que son distintas, que me parecen apropiadamente claras y sencillas, y razonablemente coherentes.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

jmx said:


> Esto ya lo he dicho como 4 o 5 veces en los foros: en España también se dice "se los", por ejemplo "eso ya se los he dicho (a ellos)". Lo sé porque yo lo digo, y dudo mucho que sea una peculiaridad mía. Por cierto, pienso seguir diciéndolo.



Me hace recordar la combinación de _pronoms febles_ del catalán/valenciano, por ejemplo en la pregunta: «Com se’ls va ocórrer compondre eixa cançó?» Pero obviamente no concuerdan siempre los usos correctos en ambos idiomas según las distintas formas de tratamiento, por lo menos si se rige uno estrictamente por las normas de la RAE para el castellano o del IEC y de la AVL para el catalán.

Yo creo (no estoy tan seguro) haber oído alguna vez afirmaciones del tipo «ja se'ls vaig donar», que traduciría por "ya se los he dado", o sea, ya se los he dado (el helado, el dinero, etc.) a ellos. Si es para ustedes, entonces creo que el correcto sería "ya se les he hado", ¿verdad?


----------



## Circunflejo

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> ya se los he dado (el helado, el dinero, etc.) a ellos.


Si es el helado, ha de ser ya se lo he dado a ellos. Si son los helados, ya se los he dado a ellos.


Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Si es para ustedes, entonces creo que el correcto sería "ya se les he hado"


Si hablas de un solo helado, no. Si hablas de varios helados, depende de si consideras correcto el leísmo de cortesía (que está aceptado por la RAE) o no lo consideras correcto.


----------



## Cainejo

jmx said:


> Lo que demuestra este "se los" con objeto directo singular es que en la mente de los hablantes "se lo" es realmente "selo", una sola palabra, y como digo eso es coherente con su origen estimológico.


Bueno, algunos no vemos esa demostración, sino la que ya dió S.V. en el segundo comentario. De la etimología, estás hablando de una evolución que se dió hace mil años, unas veces se conservan las cosas y otras veces no. Pero es que si quieres remontarte aún más "gelo" procede de dos palabras en latín, correspondientes a las actuales "se" y "lo". Y en todo caso, una cosa es el origen de "se" y otra el plural "los".


----------



## Nicolás Leadro

swift said:


> “voy a *ponerle agua a las flores”: el clítico se percibe como una pieza soldada al verbo y se ha lexicalizado.


 ¿Por qué en una primera lectura no he sentido nada raro? Pero, poco a poco, ante tus palabras de _denuncia_, empecé a trabajar la mente y descubrí, luego de una segunda oportunidad, esta vez más prevenido por vos, que he incurrido en lo que señalas.
Por qué y cómo ha llegado ese _le _hasta ahí según tu merecida opinión. ¿Acaso debería ir el acusativo antes que el dativo y el clítico?
Desde ya muchas gracias. Pregunto porque quiero salir de esta laguna. Muchas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Aviador

Nicolás Leadro said:


> ¿Por qué en una primera lectura no he sentido nada raro? Pero, poco a poco, ante tus palabras de _denuncia_, empecé a trabajar la mente y descubrí, luego de una segunda oportunidad, esta vez más prevenido por vos, que he incurrido en lo que señalas.
> Por qué y cómo ha llegado ese _le _hasta ahí según tu merecida opinión. ¿Acaso debería ir el acusativo antes que el dativo y el clítico?
> Desde ya muchas gracias. Pregunto porque quiero salir de esta laguna. Muchas gracias nuevamente.


No, aquí el problema no es si el pronombre que corresponde es de dativo o de acusativo, porque, como complemento indirecto, en eso todo el mundo está de acuerdo: debe ser de dativo. De lo que aquí se trata es de la *incoherencia* entre ese pronombre *singular* (_le_) y su antecedente *plural* (_las flores_). Eso no puede ser, ya que se trata del mismo objeto.


----------



## Nicolás Leadro

Aviador said:


> No, aquí el problema no es si el pronombre que corresponde es de dativo o de acusativo, porque, como complemento indirecto, en eso todo el mundo está de acuerdo: debe ser de dativo. De lo que aquí se trata es de la *incoherencia* entre ese pronombre *singular* (_le_) y su antecedente *plural* (_las flores_). Eso no puede ser, ya que se trata del mismo objeto.


Mi profesora el año pasado me vivía recalcando la falta de concordancia en mis textos. Esto es un claro ejemplo de que aún me cuesta identificarlas. Muxhas gracias.
Me permites una pequeña pregunta.
Si anteponiendo el pronombre y realizando algunos cambios, ¿quedaría bien? Por ejemplo, _Le voy a poner un litro de agua a las flores. _

Estoy volviendo sobre el mismo tema que el artículo citado de la NGLE trata.


----------



## Aviador

Nicolás Leadro said:


> ...Si anteponiendo el pronombre y realizando algunos cambios, ¿quedaría bien? Por ejemplo, _Le voy a poner un litro de agua a las flores..._


No, no queda bien. El cambio de orden de las partes de la oración no elimina el problema porque sigue usándose un pronombre singular (_le_) para un objeto plural (_las flores_). Comoquiera que se ordene, en esa oración el pronombre de la duplicación del complemento indirecto debe ser plural: _*Les* voy a poner un litro de agua a *las flores*_.
Se podría usar el singular _le_ para duplicar un complemento singular: *Le*_ voy a poner un litro de agua a _*la flor*, pero si el complemento es plural, se debe duplicar con un pronombre también plural. Ya lo dije antes, se trata d*el mismo objeto*, por lo que su pronombre debe concordar en número con él.


----------



## Nicolás Leadro

Aviador said:


> Ya lo dije antes, se trata d*el mismo objeto*, por lo que su pronombre debe concordar en número con él.


Comprendo... Muchas gracias por detenerte a contestar mis dudas que ya respondiste magiatralmente con esa tabla de variaciones. La duda me surgió cuando vi eso de los clíticos (no sabía lo que eran) y por consiguiente me perdí en si es dativo o acusativo, pero que al final el problema era más sencillo: la concordancia. 


Nicolás Leadro said:


> Mi profesora el año pasado me vivía recalcando la falta de concordancia en mis textos. Esto es un claro ejemplo de que aún me cuesta identificar_*las*_


Ya que estamos... podrías decirme si está bien como lo escribí y, también,  si vos lo dirías de otra manera. Quiero expandir mi registro. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Aviador

Se trata de un pronombre de acusativo, como corresponde a un complemento directo, que representa el antecedente singular _*falta de concordancia*_ de la oración anterior. Por lo tanto, debería usarse un pronombre singular, _*la*_.
Un pronombre es una palabra que *representa* una cosa o una persona consabida o de la que ya se ha hablado, es decir, el complemento tónico. Por lo tanto, siempre tiene que concordar en todos los aspectos con ese antecedente.


----------



## jilar

Nicolás Leadro said:


> ¿Por qué y cómo ha llegado ese _le _hasta ahí según tu merecida opinión ?


A mí también me interesa esto, si no es mucha molestia, Aviador o cualquiera que tenga alguna sospecha.

Nicolás, no te martirices.  Como se comenta es un fallo muy extentido. Yo lo hago, me doy cuenta de hacerlo porque aquí lo han sacado a la luz, quiero decir, que para mí esa frase con "le" cuando en realidad tendríamos que usar "les", pues refiere a las flores, es de lo más natural, no me choca para nada. Se lo acabo de comentar a un familiar y le pasa lo mismo.
Claro, hasta que alguien te lo hace ver, y hay que darle la razón.

La mayoría actualmente si lo comete lo hace por repetición, porque así habla nuestro entorno. Lo que hay que preguntarse sería quién fue el primero en cometerlo y qué diantres tenía en la cabeza para tal uso incorrecto.

Swift comentó que se ve como algo soldado al verbo, en su ejemplo así es.  Pero yo me doy cuenta de que también me pasa en:
*Le* voy a poner agua a las flores.

¿Quizá porque inconscientemente se asocia a, en este caso, "el agua", que está en singular?

Comprobémoslo, pongamos algo en vez del agua, y que sea plural:
___ voy a poner grapas a estas hojas.

Voy a poner___ grapas a estas hojas.

De momento no diré mi tendencia, a ver qué decís vosotros.


----------



## S.V.

No decimos _*A esas buenas personas* le*_ di flores_, porque repetimos una misma "marca" plural ya establecida; pero si el español comenzó a duplicar todos los indirectos, aquí el propio_* le*_, cuando viene antes, se ha vuelto una marca un poco vacía, para "anticipar" el *CI* tónico (con _*a*_). Como decir ¡Ahí viene el _verdadero_ *CI*!  a _~_3 palabras de distancia.

Contrario a la_ -s_ de _dice*s*, decía*s*, diría*s* _etc. que produce _*dijiste*s*_, nunca aprendemos un patrón _*me*_, _*te*_, _*le*_ _→ *mes*_, _*tes*_, _*les*_, para solidificar alguna "regla" en la mente (_siempre_ plural =_ *s _). Más bien, existe el cambio constante* le*, *les *_*→ se*_, _*se* _(_—Ya les entregué las flores —¿Seguro? —Se las entregué ayer_), que los agrupa y destruye la _-s_.

Sin fundamento sólido, sin propósito completo y aparte la truecan por algo extraño y complejo, como nuestro "_se_". 



jilar said:


> no diré mi tendencia


Fingimos que la aspiramos y todo el mundo es verde.


----------



## Cainejo

jilar said:


> ¿Quizá porque inconscientemente se asocia a, en este caso, "el agua", que está en singular?
> 
> Comprobémoslo, pongamos algo en vez del agua, y que sea plural:
> ___ voy a poner grapas a estas hojas.
> 
> Voy a poner___ grapas a estas hojas.


Creo que, como se ha dicho, el "le" pierde relación con el objeto y termina siendo genérico, de alguna manera, matizando el sentido del verbo. Se puede hacer otra prueba para comprobar que nuestra cabeza sí sabe a qué corresponde el "le", pero con la distancia no exigimos la concordancia.

"A estas hojas ___ voy a poner grapas"
"A estas hojas voy a poner___ grapas"

Ahí creo que todos diríamos "les". Y no sólo porque está junto al objeto sino porque va después y no antes. Creo que cuando el pronombre va antes del objeto somos mucho menos estrictos que si va después.

Otra cosa que quizá influye en el "le" generalizado es la no variación de género, que hace que el pensamiento le exija menos la variación de número, lo que no ocurre con objeto directo. Nadie diría "la voy a poner en agua (las flores)", ahí la concordancia está asegurada.


----------



## lauranazario

*Este hilo ha sido cerrado* por diversas razones, que incluyen:

• desviarse del tema de la consulta original
• intercambios, reclamos y críticas expresadas de manera poco cordial
• divagación en materia de aspectos gramaticales (enfocándose en la 3ra persona plural)
• introducción de nuevas frases, muy distintas a las de la consulta original
• charla innecesaria y prohibida por la Regla #2

A pesar de las múltiples infracciones que contiene, hemos determinado que este hilo NO será eliminado para que sirva de ejemplo —a perpetuidad—de lo que constituye un hilo echado a perder para fines de la base de datos de Wordreference.

Recalcamos que es indispensable que todas las respuestas que se viertan en cualquier hilo del foro Solo Español (y en cualquier foro de WR) deben ceñirse —sin excepción— a la consulta original. Hilos que no cumplan con dicha premisa básica serán borrados.



> 2.* Un solo tema por hilo / No se admite la charla.*
> 
> Manténgase dentro del tema del primer mensaje del hilo.
> Formule una sola pregunta específica sobre una palabra, frase o tema concretos por hilo.
> Si tiene más preguntas, abra un nuevo hilo para cada una de ellas.
> Si desea tratar un tema relacionado pero distinto del que figura en el primer mensaje del hilo, abra uno nuevo.
> Si desea tratar un tema no relacionado o dirigir un comentario no relacionado a otro usuario, hágalo mediante un mensaje privado (MP).
> No se admite la charla.


*Hilo cerrado*.
Equipo de Moderadores de Solo Español


----------

